# Another broken heavenly on eBay...



## Callum_T

http://bit.ly/TKMZul

From what I've read all the issues seem concentrated around the group - faulty pump? I dunno and have no experience with the inner workings of a HX'er

I think this is an easier diagnosis than one of the other "broken" ones they listed a week or so ago

Just wondering if anyone could help cost up he fix and provide a possible diagnosis , standard risk vs cost analysis!


----------



## Callum_T

http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=9381

Safe to say after reading this I'm tempted to go for it


----------



## shrink

I think its more a case of people not knowing how to look after their machines. Also these machines are pre-filter inclusion, so were likely to build up more scale. If they havent been de-scaled often, or have not been backflushed often enough, then i'd guess neglect leads to blocked water routes.

I'd think one of these machines looked after, would go on forever.


----------



## Callum_T

I think it just needs a good cleaning, that thread I posted seems very promising

I suppose there's still a small risk I've managed to source a working heavenly for 250 I just have to collect it tomorrow bit of a faff - but all should be worth it I hope!


----------



## Padder

Callum_T said:


> I think it just needs a good cleaning, that thread I posted seems very promising
> 
> I suppose there's still a small risk I've managed to source a working heavenly for 250 I just have to collect it tomorrow bit of a faff - but all should be worth it I hope!


£250? Lucky you, where did you pick it up?


----------



## Callum_T

Padder said:


> £250? Lucky you, where did you pick it up?


Yet to pick it up, for one day only on Wednesday I will have my classic, MC2, Mazzer SJ and the heavenly I sense a massive caffeine OD coming.

I'm nervous mainly because I am genuinely really happy with the classic and mc2 - I just spotted it all cheaply and snapped it up.

I'm sure I should be amazed, but the doubts the doubts!!!


----------



## shrink

The steam power will be bewildering after your classic


----------



## Callum_T

Yeah I'm ready to strap myself down so I don't get blown away, I know that the fracino is going to kill the classic of I'm making multiple , but what about the heavenly on a single drink - or even what about the shot quality comparisons?

I think ill be purchasing a 2 hole tip shower screen and new gasket when it's all finalised


----------



## Padder

Callum_T said:


> Yet to pick it up, for one day only on Wednesday I will have my classic, MC2, Mazzer SJ and the heavenly I sense a massive caffeine OD coming.
> 
> I'm nervous mainly because I am genuinely really happy with the classic and mc2 - I just spotted it all cheaply and snapped it up.
> 
> I'm sure I should be amazed, but the doubts the doubts!!!


I meant where did you source it from?


----------



## Callum_T

Hunting, I spotted one advertised and made an offer.

It's all abit iffy. Mainly because it feels like it might fall through - that's the only reason I'm trying to keep it closer to my chest.

This one that's on eBay is going to go for quite abit I think, people get way too giddy on eBay auctions haha


----------



## carbonkid85

I had exactly the problem outlined on that forum post with my second hand S24. Took me bloody ages of meticulously cleaning and testing the pump and solenoids before I figured out that the mesh on the jet was the problem! Literally a two minute job after weeks of scratching my head!


----------



## Padder

Ebay is awash with heavenlys. I guess people have seen how much they have been going for and grabbed a piece of the action. Seems the popularity of the heavenly and cherub has shot up in the last couple of months which, unfortunately, has co-incided with me looking for one


----------



## Padder

Did anyone on here get it?

Unsure where this lot are getting these from. They claim they are customer returns but surely warranty returns would go back to Fracino? Also, it has a short water spout which doesn't look like the current ones so don't know how old it is


----------



## Callum_T

I tried - failed miserably my heavenly deal fell through as I was sat with key in the ignition about to drive to her. Safe to say I'm annoyed - but I suspected she'd pull out of it all


----------



## Avion100

Padder,

I bid for this Heavenly but just missed it. I checked the serial number with Fracino and it was apparently built in August 2012, so why it didn't just go back to Fracino as a warranty claim I can't imagine.


----------



## Padder

Avion100 said:


> Padder,
> 
> I bid for this Heavenly but just missed it. I checked the serial number with Fracino and it was apparently built in August 2012, so why it didn't just go back to Fracino as a warranty claim I can't imagine.


Seems odd then as I really can't see any reason it wouldn't have gone back to fracino. I git a bit carried away and bid £276 on it and am half gutted and half relieved I didn't go higher


----------



## 4085

The thing is, if this company are genuine, and really do not have the foggiest about coffee machines, then it may be a bargain as most of the main elements were working. I do not think they sell them. I think they handle returns from different sources. Tell you what, I am going to email them and ask!


----------



## 4085

Kind of skimpy answer!

Good Morning

I hope you dont mind me replying, My name is Abi and I deal with the eBay emails.

Can you confirm the exact model name for me and I will see if we have any more of these available?

Also with regards to stock we get in, we are an eBay reseller and just sell everything onto eBay direct so even if we were able to send back to the manufacturer we may have been advised just to sell on from whoever we got it from.

Abi

"We are here to help and want to help"

Thank you very much for your message & kind regards.

The XS Items Customer Service Team.

Reply in your email program or through My Messages

Respond Now


----------



## Callum_T

Agreed dfk, that is a pointless reply and it may has well have been a robot

Wonder how much they get them for....


----------



## shaun1

Hi to everyone on the forum!

I won the auction on this heavenly. When it arrived (very quickly) the box was openned and was pleasantly surprised at what i found. The machine looked hardly used. Anyway, took the top off and found the spade connector to the brew switch wasn't connected! Took the filter out of the group head and this was spotless. Been using it all weekend and it works perfectly. Contacted Fracino and it was indeed manufactured in August 2012 so i may just have got an absolute bargain! Now just need to get a better grinder,i don't think my Gaggia MDF is doing it justice!


----------



## Padder

shaun1 said:


> Hi to everyone on the forum!
> 
> I won the auction on this heavenly. When it arrived (very quickly) the box was openned and was pleasantly surprised at what i found. The machine looked hardly used. Anyway, took the top off and found the spade connector to the brew switch wasn't connected! Took the filter out of the group head and this was spotless. Been using it all weekend and it works perfectly. Contacted Fracino and it was indeed manufactured in August 2012 so i may just have got an absolute bargain! Now just need to get a better grinder,i don't think my Gaggia MDF is doing it justice!


Now I really am gutted


----------



## Callum_T

Mutual Padder but 290 is risky saying she could have been seriously scaled up - I wonder how the "won't heat up unit" got on from a fortnight ago

Probably just needed a new heating element - I wouldn't laugh if it was another loose connection though -_- - I seem to remember that one breaking the 300 mark


----------



## Padder

Callum_T said:


> Mutual Padder but 290 is risky saying she could have been seriously scaled up - I wonder how the "won't heat up unit" got on from a fortnight ago
> 
> Probably just needed a new heating element - I wouldn't laugh if it was another loose connection though -_- - I seem to remember that one breaking the 300 mark


Agreed. i was tempted to go over £300 but 300 notes for something that may end up being a pile of junk is a big risk


----------



## Callum_T

Padder said:


> Agreed. i was tempted to go over £300 but 300 notes for something that may end up being a pile of junk is a big risk


I think I was there in the background heart set on it going sub 250 - visions of me sitting there with so much limescale it could look like a different more expensive illegal substance were haunting me.

I'm still dead intrigued to see about the one that wouldn't heat up


----------



## shaun1

To be honest it was more than i wanted to pay but got caught by that last 30 second bid madness! But i remember that they said it produces steam ok and that the hotwater spout was working also the earlier post about the group head filter being blocked i talked myself into it being a relatively easy fix. Luckily for me it was!


----------



## Padder

shaun1 said:


> To be honest it was more than i wanted to pay but got caught by that last 30 second bid madness! But i remember that they said it produces steam ok and that the hotwater spout was working also the earlier post about the group head filter being blocked i talked myself into it being a relatively easy fix. Luckily for me it was!


You did well and some times it's worth a gamble. What was your maximum bid?


----------



## shaun1

It was £285 but then got a sick feeling in my stomach when i won! Still haven't plucked up the courage to tell her how much i went to!


----------



## Padder

shaun1 said:


> It was £285 but then got a sick feeling in my stomach when i won! Still haven't plucked up the courage to tell her how much i went to!


D'oh, I nearly went to £301 but bottled it


----------



## shaun1

I certainly wouldn't do it again in a hurry! But then the Heavenly should keep me happy for some considerable time. Now need to start looking for that better grinder.


----------



## tAClue

shaun1 said:


> I certainly wouldn't do it again in a hurry! But then the Heavenly should keep me happy for some considerable time. Now need to start looking for that better grinder.


What grinder did you go for?


----------

